# In this ring! Trudeau and Brazeau..



## screature (May 14, 2007)

*In this ring! Trudeau and Brazeau...*

In this ring! Trudeau and Brazeau hope to float like butterflies, sting like bees in celebrity boxing match

Looks like Trudeau's big mouth and ego is going to get himself in trouble this time



> Grit MP Justin Trudeau couldn’t find a Tory who’d step into the ring with him for a celebrity boxing match to raise money for cancer research until he called Conservative Sen. Patrick Brazeau. But he didn’t know Sen. Brazeau was a former military, kick-boxer who has his second degree black belt in karate....












I suspect and hope Trudeau will get his clock cleaned. All for a good cause of course.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Hope Brazeau cleans his clock.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I give Trudeau credit for coming up with the idea to raise money for cancer--and for going through with it after learning about Brazeau's expertise. Let's hope Brazeau just cleans his clock instead of rendering it non-functional! I've met Justin Trudeau and he's physically no match for just about anyone.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I give Trudeau credit for coming up with the idea to raise money for cancer--and for going through with it after learning about Brazeau's expertise. Let's hope Brazeau just cleans his clock instead of rendering it non-functional! I've met Justin Trudeau and he's physically no match for just about anyone.


Actually Trudeau didn't come up with the idea, it is an annual event called Fight For the Cure ‘white collar boxing’ event, he just heard about it and decided he wanted to participate.

I imagine Brazeau knowing full well that he could KO Trudeau will go somewhat easy on him, but hopefully give him a few good enough shots just to let him know who is boss.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Actually Trudeau didn't come up with the idea, it is an annual event called Fight For the Cure ‘white collar boxing’ event, he just heard about it and decided he wanted to participate.
> 
> I imagine Brazeau knowing full well that he he could KO Trudeau will go somewhat easy on him, but hopefully give him a few good enough shots just to let him know who is boss.


I know about the event himself--just meant for coming up with the idea for this bout. Still, I would pay to see someone cuff him.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> I know about the event himself--just meant for coming up with the idea for this bout. Still, I would pay to see someone cuff him.


Ok... Brazeau is actually 3 inches shorter with a similarly shorter reach but with his experience I am sure he knows how take away that advantage by getting inside and hammering away.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Despite the frothing at the prospect of a con punching out a liberal, I hope they both have fun, and raise lots of money for a good cause.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Justin Trudeau is a blithering airhead first, and a Liberal second.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> Despite the frothing at the prospect of a con punching out a liberal, I hope they both have fun, and raise lots of money for a good cause.


Has nothing to do with a Con vs. a Liberal... It has everything to do with *anyone* putting a Trudeau in their place, especially this one who has s**t for brains and goes around with an air of entitlement... 

And yes I hope they raise lots of money for a great cause.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Beat you to it, screature! Also, I don't care who beats him up. Let the Bloc Quebecois beat him bloody, for all I care!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Has nothing to do with a Con vs. a Liberal... It has everything to do with *anyone* putting a Trudeau in their place, especially this one who has s**t for brains and goes around with air of entitlement...
> 
> And yes I hope they raise lots of money for a great cause.


A Trudeau, air of entitlement, come on don't bs us it's ALL about him being a liberal.

There's the difference. Some want to see him beat up, others, want to see a good time, and a good cause make money.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Everything isn't about politics. Relax.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

But he's so cute.... (or at least, he is when he's clean-shaven.)

No, I don't want to see him punched in the face.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Politics and personalities aside, I would like to see the underdog win.

Plus Brazeau will not be able to kick or use any strictly Karate moves in a regulation Boxing match.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> But he's so cute.... (or at least, he is when he's clean-shaven.)
> 
> No, I don't want to see him punched in the face.


I don't need to see his face crunched--a coupe of hard jabs to the gut is fine.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

You want to see a Trudeau who has an air of entitlements punched out and it isn't about politics? :lmao:

I'm just pointing this out, as I've heard a lot of crys for civility. Beyond that, I don't really care. Good on them for doing this.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Maybe a hockey game will break out in the middle of the fight?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

groovetube said:


> I'm just pointing this out, as I've heard a lot of crys [SIC] for civility. Beyond that, I don't really care. Good on them for doing this.


Who is crying for civility?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

MLeh said:


> Maybe a hockey game will break out in the middle of the fight?


Hah!
T'woud be very Canadian.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I don't need to see his face crunched--a coupe of hard jabs to the gut is fine.


Sounds like someone should have stepped up to the challenge!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I don't need to see his face crunched--a coupe of hard jabs to the gut is fine.


I need to see some photos of Justin Trudeau's abs to decide if I'm okay with that.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> I need to see some photos of Justin Trudeau's abs to decide if I'm okay with that.


Trudeau's face, a six-pack and groovetube's favourite--the mayor's shiny balls---all wrapped up in one package, might make for the perfect man for you, Sonal. Add some brains, and he could even do the dishes.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

It appears you're right Sonal, macfury does have a thing for the mayors balls.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Trudeau's face, a six-pack and groovetube's favourite--the mayor's shiny balls---all wrapped up in one package, might make for the perfect man for you, Sonal. Add some brains, and he could even do the dishes.


I could skip the shiny balls, but the dish-doing is a must.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

groovetube said:


> It appears you're Sonal, macfury does have a thing for the mayors balls.


I'm not Sonal.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> I'm not Sonal.


Me neither.

There's only one Sonal, but I too would like to see a picture of Trudeau's abs.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sorry typing on this iPad is brutal...

It appears Trudeau has a legion of lady fans.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

We all enjoy a little eye-candy.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

MLeh said:


> We all enjoy a little eye-candy.


The ladies lovin Trudeau or macfury and the mayors balls?or both


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

The fascination with the mayor's balls is strictly a male thing, I think.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MLeh said:


> The fascination with the mayor's balls is strictly a male thing, I think.


There's a guy here who says they're very distracting.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

MLeh said:


> The fascination with the mayor's balls is strictly a male thing, I think.


Yep. It's a male thing.

Much more interested in the abs. (Not Mayor Ford's though.)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Sonal said:


> Much more interested in the abs. (Not Mayor Ford's though.)


I hear he's on close personal terms with a six-pack.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I hear he's on close personal terms with a six-pack.


I hear these days, he's trying to end that relationship and establish a new one with lettuce.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sonal said:


> I hear these days, he's trying to end that relationship and establish a new one with lettuce.


or rabbits. I heard he has something to do with rabbits.

That might be too much information me thinks.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> There's a guy here who says they're very distracting.


I donno but you keep bringing them up in other threads.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Kwe Today

Special skills: "Drama and handsomeness."


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> A Trudeau, air of entitlement, come on don't bs us it's ALL about him being a liberal.
> 
> There's the difference. Some want to see him beat up, others, want to see a good time, and a good cause make money.


Nope I just don't like the guy... just like it would have nothing to do with certain members here being a Liberal or NDP etc., if they were in the ring with Brazeau, I wouldn't mind watching him give them a good beating either. 

I like plenty of Liberals and NDP, in fact one of the recently elected MPs for the NDP is a close personal friend, so don't try and tell me my motivations... mmmk.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

depends on how serious you are I guess. I'm not so much into seeing anyone here or anywhere "get a good beating".

But the event would be in good fun.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Nope I just don't like the guy... just like it would have nothing to do with certain members here being a Liberal or NDP etc., if they were in the ring with Brazeau, I wouldn't mind watching him give them a good beating either.
> 
> I like plenty of Liberals and NDP, in fact one of the recently elected MPs for the NDP is a close personal friend, so don't try and tell me my motivations... mmmk.


Exactly. I would have been uncomfortable seeing Jean Chretien or Ed Broadbent punched out--but not so much Pierre Trudeau.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Upon further, serious consideration of the matter, I believe it would also be prudent to preview Trudeau's butt, just in case Brazeau breaks form and decides to kick it.

You know, for posterior's sake.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

actually, the optics of a conservative bullying and giving a liberal a good beating might be an interesting optic, come to think of it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> depends on how serious you are I guess. I'm not so much into seeing anyone here or anywhere "get a good beating".
> 
> But the event would be in good fun.


With head gear on and heavy gloves, a good beating is more a technical one than a physical one. More a beating of the ego than the body and I am all up for seeing that.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

oh, now you're moving the goalposts. I assumed a "good beating" meant a good beating.

A 'technical good beating'. Hmm. There's a new one!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> actually, the optics of a conservative bullying and giving a liberal a good beating might be an interesting optic, come to think of it.


There could be no bullying as Brazeau was invited to fight by Trudeau... but there could be a good ass whooping.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Technical, as in TKO?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

apparently we're not quite sure. From the sounds of things, maybe they're not really fighting at all, but will do so with an xBox.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> oh, now you're moving the goalposts. I assumed a "good beating" meant a good beating.
> 
> A 'technical good beating'. Hmm. *There's a new one*!


Actually not, if you have ever watched any boxing its called a TKO or *Technical Knock Out.*


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Actually not, if you have ever watched any boxing its called a TKO or *Technical Knock Out.*


I have indeed heard of a TKO 

Just not a technical "good beating". Not sure exactly what that one is.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

KC4 said:


> Upon further, serious consideration of the matter, I believe it would also be prudent to preview Trudeau's butt, just in case Brazeau breaks form and decides to kick it.
> 
> You know, for posterior's sake.


And just to be fair, given that Brazeau has been very active himself, I think an examination of his form would be warranted as well.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sonal said:


> And just to be fair, given that Brazeau has been very active himself, I think an examination of his form would be warranted as well.


Indeed. We are equal opportunistic viewers.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> I have indeed heard of a TKO
> 
> Just not a technical "good beating". Not sure exactly what that one is.


Boy you are sure trying every way possible to not understand what was said to you but carry on, it is your way.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

KC4 said:


> Indeed. We are equal opportunistic viewers.


I know who my wife would go for... she likes a manly man not a pretty boy.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

screature said:


> I know who my would go for... she likes a manly man not a pretty boy.


Hah!
They are both plenty pretty, IMO.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

KC4 said:


> Hah!
> They are both plenty pretty, IMO.


I would say one is much more masculine (handsome) looking than the other...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> I know who my would go for... she likes a manly man not a pretty boy.


I reserve judgement until I see 'em both with their shirts off.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> I reserve judgement until I see 'em both with their shirts off.


Have you ordered you tickets yet? It is for a good cause.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Have you ordered you tickets yet? It is for a good cause.


Between travelling to Ottawa and the $250 tickets, this may not quite be the cheap thrill I was looking for. 

It's not like we're talking about John Cusack or anything.....


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

jeez. one is distracted by shiny balls and the other like's'em big and masculine. Is it any wonder why they got their own thread?

Who am I to judge.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

groovetube said:


> jeez. one is distracted by shiny balls and the other like's'em big and masculine. Is it any wonder why they got their own thread?
> 
> Who am I to judge.


You're ruining what could be a perfectly salacious thread with all this talk of politics....


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

oops.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Sonal said:


> And just to be fair, given that Brazeau has been very active himself, I think an examination of his form would be warranted as well.





KC4 said:


> Indeed. We are equal opportunistic viewers.


Back on topic ...

I agree with the other ladies.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

MLeh said:


> Back on topic ...
> 
> I agree with the other ladies.


Man, if a group of guys were talking about two women in such a voyeuristic parlance, they'd face the wrath of numerous ladies, feminists and possibly the Crown attorney's office. LOL

I just hope that this will be a real fight and not some staged spectacle.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

kps said:


> Man, if a group of guys were talking about two women in such a voyeuristic parlance, they'd face the wrath of numerous ladies, feminists and possibly the Crown attorney's office. LOL
> 
> I just hope that this will be a real fight and not some staged spectacle.


it isn't just the gals just involved in the "voyeuristic parlance", it's an equal opportunity thread it appears!

carry on.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Ah well...some like shiny balls while others like the shiny pony.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

ha ha ha ha that video is hilarious. Levant sounds jealous as hell. Or he doth protesteth too mucheth :lmao:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> it isn't just the gals just involved in the "voyeuristic parlance", it's an equal opportunity thread it appears!
> 
> carry on.


Did you read the corrected post.. obviously not, even though it was obvious that the post was in error as I said "she"....

But even at that, who cares, are you homophobic? It seems you are the only one concerned with ones sexuality... oh and their political orientation... as opposed to whether or not you have respect for them regardless... but it seems you only respect those with whom you agree (at least on ehMac) which isn't entirely surprising.

I will give you this though, the "fight" between T&B seems like it is shaping up to be a spectacle for whatever your sexual orientation.... except for lesbians... but that is for another thread.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> I would say one is much more masculine (handsome) looking than the other...





screature said:


> Did you read the corrected post... even the post in error was all since I referenced "she"....
> 
> But even at that if, who cares,,, it seems you are the only one concerned with ones sexuality...
> 
> I will give you this though, the "fight" between T&B seems like it is shaping up to be a spectacle for whatever your sexual orientation.... except for lesbians... but that is for another thread.


I was referring to that one. ^^ And havin a bit of fun.

I just want to see them have fun and raise money. I don't want to see any sex stuff really. But judging from the ladies here maybe there's a way to raise more money for charity who knows?

Now if we're talking rona Ambrose and Belinda Stronach, maybe I'd be a little more piggish about things...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> I was referring to that one. ^^ And havin a bit of fun.
> 
> I just want to see them have fun and raise money. I don't want to see any sex stuff really.
> 
> Now if we're talking rona Ambrose and Belinda Stronach, maybe I'd be a little more piggish about things...


There you go... you just let the truth be known....

A homophobic and a misogynist.

Glad you finally laid your cards on the table.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

damn. I'm caught.

I'm so ashamed.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

kps said:


> Man, if a group of guys were talking about two women in such a voyeuristic parlance, they'd face the wrath of numerous ladies, feminists and possibly the Crown attorney's office. LOL


There's been a number of examples of such on this forum over the years without much wrath being induced. 

Heck, we were all talking about cleavage not so long ago....


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> damn. I'm caught.
> 
> I'm so ashamed.


So you should be.... 

Honestly though, I hope it is in all good fun and gets lots of $$$ for the good cause.... I have lost many family members and friends to cancer....

But truth be told I hope JT gets a bit of a whoopin'...  beejacon

But not too much.. just enough that he is put in his place but maintains some "face"...

Hopefully Brazeau will leave Trudeau with his dignity and his own intact by not beating him too badly....


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Sonal said:


> There's been a number of examples of such on this forum over the years without much wrath being induced.
> 
> Heck, we were all talking about cleavage not so long ago....


I wasn't referring to the forum and besides, the ladies of ehmac are the best.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

now that's playin it kps.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

kps said:


> I wasn't referring to the forum and besides, the ladies of ehmac are the best.


Absolutely... 

We need more women posting here... alas the confrontational nature of many of the male posts drive many women away...

No play intended, just a fact...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Absolutely...
> 
> We need more women posting here... alas the confrontational nature of many of the male posts drive many women away...
> 
> No play intended, just a fact...


I think it's actually more that web forums about computers don't appeal to the majority of women.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Sonal said:


> I think it's actually more that web forums about computers don't appeal to the majority of women.


I also belong to two food/restaurant related forums. I thought these should be at about 50/50 with perhaps a slight female bias...Nope, they both have a clear majority of male members...at least those who actively participate. 

Puzzling.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I find most of the women who post here to be bright, articulate, not shy of being opinionated and with just the right amount of femininity. Having met a few in person that holds true. One other thing. Add compassion to that list. In short I have always liked women, some of the best employees I ever had and I count many of them among my close friends today.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

KC4 said:


> I also belong to two food/restaurant related forums. I thought these should be at about 50/50 with perhaps a slight female bias...Nope, they both have a clear majority of male members...at least those who actively participate.
> 
> Puzzling.


I belong to a couple of relationship support forums--joined years ago to deal with a difficult period in my life and then stuck around for the conversation. Those are probably about 95% women, if not more.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

for a guy, probably wouldn't be very popular showing up there and they find that he's a MAN.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

groovetube said:


> for a guy, probably wouldn't be very popular showing up there and they find that he's a MAN.


More likely that he wouldn't be popular if he was one of those being discussed in the posts...I'll guess that the other 5% are male.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

groovetube said:


> for a guy, probably wouldn't be very popular showing up there and they find that he's a MAN.


On the contrary, the male point of view ends up highly sought after and perhaps slightly over-valued in the sense that just because a person is a man, doesn't mean that he should be expected to explain the actions of everyone of his gender.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sonal said:


> On the contrary, the male point of view ends up highly sought after and perhaps slightly over-valued in the sense that *just because a person is a man, doesn't mean that he should be expected to explain the actions of everyone of his gender.*


phew.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> On the contrary, the male point of view ends up highly sought after and perhaps slightly over-valued in the sense that just because a person is a man, doesn't mean that he should be expected to explain the actions of everyone of his gender.


You are an indeed an enlightened person Sonal.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Thrilla on the Hilla!
Canada News: Thrilla on the hilla: Justin Trudeau in fighting form for charity boxing match - thestar.com

Complete with a photo of our two competitors.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> Thrilla on the Hilla!
> Canada News: Thrilla on the hilla: Justin Trudeau in fighting form for charity boxing match - thestar.com
> 
> Complete with a photo of our two competitors.


I will hope that Justin Trudeau takes a look of this clip ............ and that he has a trainer like Eddie Futch in his corner who will stop the fight before he gets killed.

The Thriller in Manila part 8 - YouTube


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> I will hope that Justin Trudeau takes a look of this clip ............ and that he has a trainer like Eddie Futch in his corner who will stop the fight before he gets killed.
> 
> The Thriller in Manila part 8 - YouTube


Agreed Dr. G....

If nothing else just look at the difference in the size of their fists...  Not to mention their jaw and neck sizes... guess who is going to be better able to take a hit... Also biceps, forearms, and shoulder sizes... it could be ugly. :yikes: Thank god it is only 3 rounds and they will be wearing big heavily padded gloves plus head gear....

Trudeau should never have extended the challenge... hopefully Brazeau takes pity on him and treads lightly... With that long nose of Trudeau's it could very easily be broken.

If Brazeau doesn't take it easy on Trudeau and he can't perform his Parliamentary duties for an extended period of time he should not get his MPs salary while convalescing due to stupidity and incompetence. ... just kidding.... hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well, it takes a little guts to face that. For a good cause, I'll give him that.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Agreed Dr. G....
> 
> If nothing else just look at the difference in the size of their fists...  Not to mention their jaw and neck sizes... guess who is going to be better able to take a hit... *Also biceps, forearms, and shoulder sizes...* it could be ugly. :yikes: Thank god it is only 3 rounds and they will be wearing big heavily padded gloves plus head gear....
> 
> ...


Yes exactly.... look at those biceps, shoulders, pectorals.... :love2: :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Agreed Dr. G....
> 
> If nothing else just look at the difference in the size of their fists...  Not to mention their jaw and neck sizes... guess who is going to be better able to take a hit... Also biceps, forearms, and shoulder sizes... it could be ugly. :yikes: Thank god it is only 3 rounds and they will be wearing big heavily padded gloves plus head gear....
> 
> ...


It is the forearm and shoulders that worry me. I held a bag for someone who weighed less than me, but had arms like my legs and I could feel the punches through this massive bag.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

groovetube said:


> well, it takes a little guts to face that. For a good cause, I'll give him that.


True .............. so long at they are not singing "Nearer my God to thee" after the fight.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> On the contrary, the male point of view ends up highly sought after and perhaps slightly over-valued in the sense that just because a person is a man, doesn't mean that he should be expected to explain the actions of everyone of his gender.


Very good point, Sonal ............. and very true. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> Yes exactly.... look at those biceps, shoulders, pectorals.... :love2: :lmao:


Now, now, Sonal. We are not pieces of meat ............... 

Did not The Bard once write --

"I am a Liberal. Hath not a Liberal eyes? Hath not a Liberal hands,
organs, dimensions, senses, affections, passions; fed with the same
food, hurt with the same weapons, subject to the same diseases,
heal'd by the same means, warm'd and cool'd by the same winter
and summer, as a Conservative is? If you prick us, do we not bleed? If
you tickle us, do we not laugh? If you poison us, do we not die?
And if you wrong us, do we not revenge? If we are like you in the
rest, we will resemble you in that."
The Merchant Of Venice Act 3, scene 1, 58–68


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Tiny Tim vs, Hulk Hogan. A slaughter!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Tiny Tim vs, Hulk Hogan. A slaughter!


I have actually seen both up close, and you are not far from the truth, Macfury.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Now, now, Sonal. We are not pieces of meat ...............
> 
> Did not The Bard once write --
> 
> ...


An interesting question from the Bard. I feel I must examine the hands, organs, dimensions, senses, affections, passions, etc., of both Trudeau and Brazeau very closely in order to determine this.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> An interesting question from the Bard. I feel I must examine the hands, organs, dimensions, senses, affections, passions, etc., of both Trudeau and Brazeau very closely in order to determine this.


Not sure if The Bard said it exactly that way ................ seems to me some religion came into that play as well. Still, regardless of his faith, hopefully God will hear Justin's prayer and not get killed in the ring. 

Of course, he might pull a Rocky Graziano against a Tony Zale and pull off a miracle.

Again, we shall see.

Somebody up there likes me...A Paul Newman tribute (1956 ) - YouTube


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sonal said:


> An interesting question from the Bard. I feel I must examine the hands, organs, dimensions, senses, affections, passions, etc., of both Trudeau and Brazeau very closely in order to determine this.


cold shower! stat!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sonal said:


> Thrilla on the Hilla!
> Canada News: Thrilla on the hilla: Justin Trudeau in fighting form for charity boxing match - thestar.com
> 
> Complete with a photo of our two competitors.


If I was in Trudeau's corner, I'd tell him to rope-a-dope and play coy the first rounds, and keep the gloves up. The other dude looks like he's sucking in his gut, and with all that muscle, lactic acid will build up fast against a sly Trudeau who probably has more cardio. If he can play possum, he may be able to start tagging a gassed competitor in win on points. 

Other the other dude will knock him out in 30 seconds.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oh c'mon, that photo of Trudeau is photoshopped for sure.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

SINC said:


> Oh c'mon, that photo of Trudeau is photoshopped for sure.


Uhhh... why? To make him look scrawny? To put the tattoo on? To make it black & white? Remove pimples? Why do you think it's shopped?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah he looks pretty scrawny. If it were photoshopped they'd have done a way better job than that.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Uhhh... why? To make him look scrawny? To put the tattoo on? To make it black & white? Remove pimples? Why do you think it's shopped?


Oh, I dunno. Maybe the top third of a phoney six pack or do guys his age just grow those naturally?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

SINC said:


> Oh, I dunno. Maybe the top third of a phoney six pack or do guys his age just grow those naturally?


I know a guy his age that has one of those naturally. (Well, if you consider regular exercise natural.)


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Turdo fights like a 15 year old, Brazeau will clean his clock. 

Watch the video: Not much hope for Trudeau: Boxing poll | Canada | News | Toronto Sun

*


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

> Both fighters also agreed to a side wager Thursday where the loser will wear a jersey of the other's political affiliation and get a haircut.


Nooooo! Not the curls! Anything but the curls!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well at least there's 2 politicians having a good time with a sense of humour.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sonal said:


> I know a guy his age that has one of those naturally. (Well, if you consider regular exercise natural.)


It is actually quite common around gyms, away from the usual hamburger and beer diets.

There are 60 year olds with still visible signs of 6 packs.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> If I was in Trudeau's corner, I'd tell him to rope-a-dope and play coy the first rounds, and keep the gloves up. The other dude looks like he's sucking in his gut, and with all that muscle, lactic acid will build up fast against a sly Trudeau who probably has more cardio. If he can play possum, he may be able to start tagging a gassed competitor in win on points.
> 
> Other the other dude will knock him out in 30 seconds.


It's a 3 round bout Mr. Mayor no time for rope a dope. Brazeau is a mixed martial artist, his cardio training would be every bit as much up to snuff as Trudeau's, it also isn't a bike race, it is a fight, anaerobic strength is where it is at, especially when you are only going 3 rounds....


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hmm. The optics of a big bully conservative punching the crap out of a liberal should be interesting!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> hmm. The optics of a *big bully conservative* punching the crap out of a liberal should be interesting!


You said this before, Brazeau can't be a bully he didn't pick the fight... Trudeau did... if he gets his clock cleaned it will simply be further evidence of well... ego and stupidity.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't think anyone will care. It's for a good cause.

But just an observation I never expected any you conservatives would get.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> I don't think anyone will care. It's for a good cause.
> 
> But just an observation I never expected any you conservatives would get.


Personal jab in every post... keep up the good work.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

oh stop whining.

You do just fine yourself.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh please.... Brazeau's in the senate. I hardly think one can accuse a Canadian senator of bullying anyone.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> oh stop whining.
> 
> You do just fine yourself.


Like I said...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Sonal said:


> Oh please.... Brazeau's in the senate. I hardly think one can accuse a Canadian senator of bullying anyone.


do you really think most canadians will even know (or care) this?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Like I said...


oh please, there's nothing more pathetic than someone who posts all kinds of jabs himself and gets into plenty of squabbles with others regularly whining about something pretty mild. Really.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> oh please, there's nothing more pathetic than someone who posts all kinds of jabs himself and gets into plenty of squabbles with others regularly whining about something pretty mild. Really.


Keep on keepin' on....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> Keep on keepin' on....


screature--remember, he's posting on his Playbook, so sometimes the meaning becomes garbled.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll let you guys duke it out for now.

It's too bad sun TV no longer broadcasts over the air, I guess I'll have to wait for the replay on youtube.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

groovetube said:


> I'll let you guys duke it out for now.
> 
> It's too bad sun TV no longer broadcasts over the air, I guess I'll have to wait for the replay on youtube.


I don't know that I need to see the fight. That Toronto Star pic is enough for me.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I figured you already sprung for front row seats!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

groovetube said:


> I figured you already sprung for front row seats!


$1,800--even for a good cause--is a lot more than I'm willing to pay for eye-candy.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

*Trudeau might have a chance after all...*

Political heavyweights Justin Trudeau and Patrick Brazeau throw verbal jabs at charity weigh-in



> ...The match is officially sanctioned by Boxing Ontario and will be fought under Olympic rules. “Let’s just say that Brazeau hits [Mr. Trudeau] with the hardest shots, or even knocks him down once — that isn’t how you win the fight. It’s by the points system,” Mr. Jones said.
> 
> “You can hit a guy hard 10 times, if he hits you 20 times with the pitter-patter part of the white glove, he easily wins.”...


I didn't know it was going to be Olympic scoring so with that being the case and Trudeau being 4" taller than Brazeau there is a chance that Trudeau could end up tapping Brazeau for more points than Brazeau lands punches of Trudeau.

Since that is the case, I actually do hope Brazeau at least TKO's Trudeau just to be sure it isn't left to the bought being decided by counting mosquito bites vs. bee stings.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

It's always funny to see conservatives all talkin' tough.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

screature said:


> Political heavyweights Justin Trudeau and Patrick Brazeau throw verbal jabs at charity weigh-in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure Brazeau has been 'instructed' to take a dive.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

groovetube said:


> It's always funny to see conservatives all talkin' tough.


Politics is a blood sport GT.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> Politics is a blood sport GT.


I see that!


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

groovetube said:


> I see that!


Lots of pent up frustration all around. Imagine where it could go if Harper or Ford stepped into the ring.... I would mortgage my house to sit ringside .


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

mrjimmy said:


> Lots of pent up frustration all around. Imagine where it could go if Harper or Ford stepped into the ring.... I would mortgage my house to sit ringside .


There isn't the same amount of infighting on the right.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> It's always funny to see conservatives all talkin' tough.


Why exactly would it be any funnier than anyone of any other political stripe or are you simply talking trash as per usual?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

so you start talkin trash, and get upset when someone else does it.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Trash Talkin' - It's all part of the game. 

C'mon... can you guys do better than some of these guys?...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Macfury said:


> There isn't the same amount of infighting on the right.


What does my comment have to do with infighting?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

scrap!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Macfury - Too bad about the pretty face...You got insurance? Cause I'll ensure It's gonna get messed, and baaad. 

Screature - Yo head's so fat, I'd have a hard time not hitting it!

Groove - You gonna get beaten like a bass drum. And I won't need no kick pedal either.

Mr. Jimmy - That's such a cute name. Too bad you ain't gonna be so cute after I'm done with ya. 

......Next?

Bring it......


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

KC4 said:


> Mr. Jimmy - That's such a cute name. Too bad you ain't gonna be so cute after I'm done with ya.


Ya, you and whose army fishy?


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

mrjimmy said:


> Ya, you and whose army fishy?


One fin slap and it's Trout Knocked Out for you!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> Ya, you and whose army fishy?


well I'll use the one up me sleevee.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

groovetube said:


> well I'll use the one up me sleevee.


The Ref is very interested to hear what you have up your sleevee....and would like to remind you that, as bad-ass as you look in your boxing robe, you won't actually be allowed to keep it on during the actual fight. Sad, very sad. 

Better take a "before" picture.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> so you start talkin trash, and get upset when someone else does it.


Upset? Hardly...

Was my post directed at you or any other identifiable group here at ehMac...? Uhmm no... was yours..? Uhhmmm yes.  

Ohh and BTW you failed to answer a simple question:



> Why exactly would it be any funnier than anyone of any other political stripe?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Just wait... if Brazeau wins on points it will be because the judges were paid to swing their points to Brazeau or Trudeau's points were misdirected to the wrong corner by Rockem sockem robots...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

KC4 said:


> The Ref is very interested to hear what you have up your sleevee....and would like to remind you that, as bad-ass as you look in your boxing robe, you won't actually be allowed to keep it on during the actual fight. Sad, very sad.
> 
> Better take a "before" picture.


well, I was trying to be modest.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well apparently Trudeau won. By the tweets I read on updates, Brazeau apparently looked spent in the last round.

oh well.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> In tonight’s weirdly anticipated charity boxing match, Justin Trudeau defeated Patrick Brazeau by technical knockout in the third round.
> 
> Mr. Brazeau came out fast and landed several shots to Mr. Trudeau’s head in the early going, but Mr. Trudeau took over in the second round, out-boxing a seemingly tired Mr. Brazeau. Mr. Brazeau took a standing eight count in the second round and then again in the third round as Mr. Trudeau controlled the fight with a steady jab. The referee stepped in a third time, waving the fight off, with Mr. Trudeau landing a flurry of blows and blood dripping from Mr. Brazeau’s nose.


Trudeau beats Brazeau - Beyond The Commons, Capital Read - Macleans.ca


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yowza--hard to believe those spider arms had any strength!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> The two men, both of whom are known for their full heads of hair, have agreed that the loser will have his hair cut in the foyer of the House of Commons. But Brazeau will not just have to shed his long ponytail -- the two men also agreed the loser will wear a jersey bearing the winner's party logo for a week.


Justin Trudeau wins charity boxing match | CTV News


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hah! I am surprised by the outcome of this match. 

I wonder if this was a case where Trudeau trained harder because he was the underdog, and Brazeau didn't train as hard as should have, thinking that it was not necessary.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It should have been MMA!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Don't give us none of your aggravation
We had it with your discipline
Saturday night's alright for fighting
Get a little action in


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

KC4 said:


> Hah! I am surprised by the outcome of this match.
> 
> I wonder if this was a case where Trudeau trained harder because he was the underdog, and Brazeau didn't train as hard as should have, thinking that it was not necessary.


I read somewhere that Brazeau trained 5 days a week for 4 months for this match.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

chimo said:


> I read somewhere that Brazeau trained 5 days a week for 4 months for this match.


At a sport's bar with his trainer Pierre. 



Pierre Poutine.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

ba dump cash.

I have to say, I love it. Only because of all the "brazeau's gonna clean Trudeau's clock!/I just wanna see Trudeau get his face punched" stuff.

Just a fight for charity too.


----------



## MacGuiver (Sep 6, 2002)

Watched the fight.
Brazeau came out like a bulldog in round 1 but it was apparent from the get go he was more street fighter than boxer. I'd say Brazeau won the first round but it was all downhill from there. Trudeau's height and long arms became his advantage since Brazeau had a hard time getting inside. Trudeau obviously had better conditioning too . By round 2, Brazeau was fighting harder to catch his breath than against Trudeau and he started getting pummelled. Trudeau was barely panting, even when the event ended.
Hats off to Trudeau for his performance. He obviously trained hard and was the better man. From all external appearances before the fight it looked like he was going to get pounded. I think most people looked at him and looked at Brazeau and wondered how he'd ever make it to the end of round 3. It certainly showed that looking formidable doesn't necessarily equate to being tough.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

This just in.....

Prime Minister Harper announces massive cuts to all funding for anything remotely associated with amateur boxing.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

and quickly defunded parliamentary hair cutting services. Effective tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ottawaman said:


> Justin Trudeau wins charity boxing match | CTV News


Too bad that there wasn't a side bet on this fight -- Trudeau wins and we do away with the Senate altogether, and if Brazeau wins, we do away with the Liberal party.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Congratulations to Trudeau. :clap:

He fought a great fight. He clearly can take punch and was in better condition as Brazeau ran out of steam quite early on. The years of boxing experience clearly showed for Trudeau not to mention the height and reach difference were very telling. Not only that he can really throw a punch.

The first round went to Brazeau but it was all Trudeau after that, a clear and decisive victory... I wonder if there will be a rematch next year? If there were it sure could raise a lot of money...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

dr.g. said:


> too bad that there wasn't a side bet on this fight -- trudeau wins and we do away with the senate altogether, and if brazeau wins, we do away with the liberal party.


lol


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

chimo said:


> I read somewhere that Brazeau trained 5 days a week for 4 months for this match.


Clearly not the right kind of training...


----------



## rb42 (Jan 21, 2005)

Has anybody seen this ?
Justin Trudeau scores major upset in Fight for the Cure boxing match over Patrick Brazeau | News | National Post

Hmmmmmm!:lmao:


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

*beat down*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

i-rui said:


> +
> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> ...


Not much of a "beat down", i-rui. A true street fight would have them wearing no helmets, no mouth guard, no gloves, and they would need some form of a knife. That might have been a true "rumble on the hill". As well, three rounds??? In the old days, you would go until someone dropped and could not get up.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Not much of a "beat down", i-rui. A true street fight would have them wearing no helmets, no mouth guard, no gloves, and they would need some form of a knife. That might have been a true "rumble on the hill". As well, three rounds??? In the old days, you would go until someone dropped and could not get up.


That is why I think Brazeua was favoured to win as I personally suspected he would... 

With Olympic rules boxing everything changes and why I posted that Trudeau could actually win.. not to take away from his accomplishment... Trudeau handily won fair and square...

Maybe next time let's see a cage match and who comes out the winner, or a karate competition, this was the first time Brazeau ever fought a boxing match...

At any rate Brazeau seems to want a re-match, time will tell if Trudeau is willing.

Personally I feel sorry for Brazeau coming from the upbringing he did, to lose to Trudeau is definitely a bitter pill to swallow... He took it well though and like a gentleman... 

I wonder exactly how short his hair cut will be?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Not much of a "beat down", i-rui. A true street fight would have them wearing no helmets, no mouth guard, no gloves, and they would need some form of a knife. That might have been a true "rumble on the hill". As well, three rounds??? In the old days, you would go until someone dropped and could not get up.


no, it *was* a beat down in the context of the event. it was never a "street fight" it was always a boxing match, so kind of silly to play the "what if" game IMO. if the ref didn't give Brazeua several standing 8 counts it could have gotten ugly.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

i-rui said:


> no, it was a beat down. it was never a "street fight" it was always a boxing match, so kind of silly to play the "what if" game IMO. *if the ref didn't give Brazeua several standing 8 counts it could have gotten ugly*.


I counted 2 and since we are talking rules, those are the rules... seems you are more than willing to talk the "what if" talk despite your claims, so it seems you are just being silly... 

Brazeau was out of his element and it showed... badly.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Cage or no cage is irrelevant. Trudeau handily mopped the floor with him. Big arms and tattoos do not a winner make. Think Bruce Lee...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mrjimmy said:


> Cage or no cage is* irrelevant*. Trudeau handily mopped the floor with him. Big arms and tattoos do not a winner make. Think Bruce Lee...


Very relevant actually... rules matter. And yes Trudeau won handily as I have already stated. Full stop. 

Brazeau has been embarrassed given the rules of the match which each other understood.

Given a different set of rules and fighting style the outcome could be very different indeed... and the rules and type of fighting are not irrelevant at all... it is just plain silly to assume otherwise...

I wonder if Trudeau with no Karate experience would be so willing to accept a challenge from Brazeau for a Karate match... this was the first boxing match Brazeau ever fought...

Brazeau clearly underestimated Trudeau. Let's see if Trudeau accepts Brazeau's challenge for a re-match after Brazeau having learned from his humiliation and first encounter with boxing.

Personally if Trudeau doesn't accept the challenge... well let's just say he's a "one hit wonder"

Oh and BTW Trudeau has a tat as well... of an aboriginal nature, which seems stylistic as opposed to authentic to say the least seeing as he has sooooo much aboriginal blood flowing through his veins.

Anyway to the victor go the spoils.... Trudeau senior would have been proud.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

i-rui said:


> no, it *was* a beat down in the context of the event. it was never a "street fight" it was always a boxing match, so kind of silly to play the "what if" game IMO. if the ref didn't give Brazeua several standing 8 counts it could have gotten ugly.


I see. Still, I would not have predicted this conclusion.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> I see. Still, I would not have predicted this conclusion.


Nor would most... The odd makers were against Trudeau... it seems they underestimated him to the same degree as did Brazeau.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

ah the trash talk continues, the swipes on trudeau's tatoos, the what ifs, it was the rules, jeez it isn;t like trudeau was some kind of boxing wonder either.

he should totally accept the rematch. let brazeau have another go, especially if it's for a good cause.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> Nor would most... The odd makers were against Trudeau... it seems they underestimated him to the same degree as did Brazeau.


Wonder what the odds will be on a possible rematch??? We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

groovetube said:


> ah the trash talk continues, the swipes on trudeau's tatoos, the what ifs, it was the rules, jeez it isn;t like trudeau was some kind of boxing wonder either.
> 
> he should totally accept the rematch. let brazeau have another go, especially if it's for a good cause.


True. Trudeau wins, we do away with the Senate. Trudeau loses, we do away with the Liberal Party. Talk about incentives ..........................


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

thems some big bets!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

groovetube said:


> thems some big bets!


With no title on the line, why not add some real incentives to the rematch? We shall see.

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

As a longtime fan of how Ali beat Foreman (similar matchup in terms of brawn and power versus speed and skill) back in 1974, this outcome was not a surprise. 

There's a great biopic on that fight, called "When We Were Kings." Check it out. It's inspiring. 

Here's a clip: WHEN WE WERE KINGS part 7 - YouTube

A smart boxer who can take a hard punch is very tough to beat. That's the lesson from last night's fight. 

Well...that and the fact that Cons talk big but can't take a punch. But we all knew that already. :lmao:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

(( p g )) said:


> As a longtime fan of how Ali beat Foreman (similar matchup in terms of brawn and power versus speed and skill) back in 1974, this outcome was not a surprise.
> 
> There's a great biopic on that fight, called "When We Were Kings." Check it out. It's inspiring.
> 
> ...


great movie.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

screature said:


> Very relevant actually... rules matter. And yes Trudeau won handily as I have already stated. Full stop.
> 
> Brazeau has been embarrassed given the rules of the match which each other understood.
> 
> ...


Screature, your backhanded compliments make me chuckle.

If Brazeau had a gun then Trudeau would really be in trouble! _If If if._

It's ok not to like Trudeau. It's obvious you wanted him to get a whippin'. But he didn't. And the tat thing... who cares? He won. No need for a rematch. Only losers want rematches. No need for speculation. Well my Dad has guns and knives and helicopters and he can whip your Dad...

He won. Fair and square. That's the only reality. _Full stop._


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

oh you mean, mean man.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Some fun quotes:




screature said:


> I suspect and hope Trudeau will get his clock cleaned.





Macfury said:


> I've met Justin Trudeau and he's physically no match for just about anyone.





screature said:


> I imagine Brazeau knowing full well that he could KO Trudeau will go somewhat easy on him, but hopefully give him a few good enough shots just to let him know who is boss.





screature said:


> Hopefully Brazeau will leave Trudeau with his dignity and his own intact by not beating him too badly....





screature said:


> Trudeau should never have extended the challenge... hopefully Brazeau takes pity on him and treads lightly... With that long nose of Trudeau's it could very easily be broken.





MacFury said:


> Tiny Tim vs, Hulk Hogan. A slaughter!





kps said:


> Turdo fights like a 15 year old, Brazeau will clean his clock.





screature said:


> It's a 3 round bout Mr. Mayor no time for rope a dope. Brazeau is a mixed martial artist, his cardio training would be every bit as much up to snuff as Trudeau's, it also isn't a bike race, it is a fight, anaerobic strength is where it is at, especially when you are only going 3 rounds....



And the winner and still undefeated champion of ehMac is (drum roll):



ehMax said:


> f I was in Trudeau's corner, I'd tell him to rope-a-dope and play coy the first rounds, and keep the gloves up. The other dude looks like he's sucking in his gut, and with all that muscle, lactic acid will build up fast against a sly Trudeau who probably has more cardio. If he can play possum, he may be able to start tagging a gassed competitor in win on points.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

> If he can play possum, he may be able to start tagging a gassed competitor in win on points.


he didn't even need to win on points. he beat him like a rented mule!


----------



## dstanic (Feb 18, 2012)

A boxing tournament- great way to determine the next leader of the Liberal party.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

i-rui said:


> he didn't even need to win on points. he beat him like a rented mule!


ha ha ha ha ha. Yes indeed he did! :baby:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mrjimmy said:


> Screature, your backhanded compliments make me chuckle.
> 
> If Brazeau had a gun then Trudeau would really be in trouble! _If If if._
> 
> ...


You mentioned the tat thing I merely responded and I already had stated several times Trudeau won fair and square, not really quite sure what you are on about...


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

screature said:


> You mentioned the tat thing I merely responded and I already had stated several times Trudeau won fair and square, not really quite sure what you are on about...


Surely you don't need me to explain what a backhanded compliment is do you?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mrjimmy said:


> Surely you don't need me to explain what a backhanded compliment is do you?


There wasn't one.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

mrjimmy said:


> Surely you don't need me to explain what a backhanded compliment is do you?


not likely to do much good. But good entertainment anyway.

Fun had by all! :lmao:


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/...irdo-after-boxing-loss-to-justin-trudeau?bn=1


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Don't mess with the Mayor.  










9 times out of 10, a boxer has much better striking than a guy who's trained overall for MMA. I knew that Trudeau sparred in boxing a lot for many years, and thought he would have better stamina, let alone his reach.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Don't mess with the Mayor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have thought that it was Trudeau's support of the Toronto FC that would lead you to support his effort and chances. Live and learn. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Two thoughts;
a) Trudeau is three years older. Boxers don't tend to fight into their 40's.
b) Trudeau took a much bigger political risk as an MP than the Senator did by fighting. A sitting MP will likely to face a re-election campaign.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Ottawaman said:


> Two thoughts;
> a) Trudeau is three years older. Boxers don't tend to fight into their 40's.
> b) Trudeau took a much bigger political risk as an MP than the Senator did by fighting. A sitting MP will likely to face a re-election campaign.


Here's a counter thought... If he beat the likes of Brazeau who "looked" so much like he would put Trudeau down in the first round that the odds makers chose him to win 3 to 1, Trudeau was obviously very confident in his experience and training. 

So when he first went shopping for a contender with the likes of Rob Anders and Peter MacKay just how big a risk was he really taking? Seems more like he was looking to embarass someone. With Brazeau it appeared like his gambit might have backfired. To the glorification and edification of his ego he won and got what he was looking for in the first place.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Always some underhanded way of trashing.

Peter McKay isn't exactly a weakling by the looks of it. We tend to forget, that one, this was really, for a good cause, and two, it seems to me it was the cons who got all puffed up about brazeau and cleaning Trudeau's clock. Not the other way round. How about that, for a "counter thought".


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> Always some underhanded way of trashing.
> 
> Peter McKay isn't exactly a weakling by the looks of it. We tend to forget, that one, this was really, for a good cause, and two, it seems to me it was the cons who got all puffed up about brazeau and cleaning Trudeau's clock. Not the other way round. How about that, for a "counter thought".


Underhanded...?  Hardley. It was there in black and white for all to see and just an *obvious* observation for those without blinders on... 

Peter MacKay isn't an Opposition back bencher without portfolio or a Senator he is a Minister with extremely significant obligations and time constraints... Where exactly was he supposed to find the time to train...? 

If he had accepted the challenge the cries from the Opposition and the media would have run something like this... "Defence Minister accepts Trudeau's Challenge - Where are his Priorities?"...

Sure anyone who doesn't like Trudeau Jr. got all "puffed up" about the possibility of Trudeau getting his clock cleaned and his enormous ego getting knocked down a notch or two... sadly Brazeau didn't come through... "Quelle dommage".

The cause was good, the motivation for Trudeau was highly suspect IMO. *He* made it political and he knew *exactly* what he was doing... he is his father's son after all and in that regard he did him proud.

With enough policy wonks around him to tell him what to do he may still at some point in the future be the pretty boy leader of the Liberal party after all...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Underhanded...?  Hardley. It was there in black and white for all to see and just an *obvious* observation for those without blinders on...
> 
> Peter MacKay isn't an Opposition back bencher without portfolio or a Senator he is a Minister with extremely significant obligations and time constraints... Where exactly was he supposed to find the time to train...?
> 
> ...


He made it political? He knew exactly what he was doing?

sour grapes.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> He made it political? He knew exactly what he was doing?
> 
> sour grapes.


Who initiated the challenge? You need to know this before saying "sour grapes", otherwise the expression just doesn't work.



> The phrase sour grapes is an expression originating from "The Fox and the Grapes," one of Aesop's Fables. It refers to pretending not to care for something one does not or cannot have.


If I said something like "I really didn't care who won in the first place just so long as it benefited a good cause." it would be an expression of sour grapes on my part... never said anything close to that so no, not sour grapes. 

Just an observation from someone who has been involved with politics for a long time.... 

Wait for it... "Ooo you work on Parliament Hill, we should all bow down to screature in his infinite wisdom." or some other chite comment.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

screature said:


> Peter MacKay isn't an Opposition back bencher without portfolio or a Senator he is a Minister with extremely significant obligations and time constraints... Where exactly was he supposed to find the time to train...?


very true! MacKay was too busy overseeing the f-35 procurement and making sure that was being handled properly.

oh wait....no he wasn't.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

i-rui said:


> very true! MacKay was too busy overseeing the f-35 procurement and making sure that was being handled properly.
> 
> oh wait....no he wasn't.


I'm sure he could make time if he could get a lift to the gym, say by helicopter?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

mrjimmy said:


> I'm sure he could make time if he could get a lift to the gym, say by helicopter?


Not too many hunting lodges in rural NL that have gyms ............... but he does have frequent flyer points on trips back to the mainland from our province.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

screature said:


> Who initiated the challenge? You need to know this before saying "sour grapes", otherwise the expression just doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, more than one can see here the backhanded comments, the sour grapes, the nonsense. Now the continued trashing.

I'm having fun with it all. Too bad.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

i-rui said:


> very true! MacKay was too busy overseeing the f-35 procurement and making sure that was being handled properly.
> 
> oh wait....no he wasn't.


oh zing-a-roo! :clap:


----------



## GlassOnion (Mar 22, 2004)

screature said:


> Sure anyone who doesn't like Trudeau Jr. got all "puffed up" about the possibility of Trudeau getting his clock cleaned and his enormous ego getting knocked down a notch or two... sadly Brazeau didn't come through... "Quelle dommage"


We should read: "Quel dommage"


----------

